# Need advice on Craftsman 7HP purchase



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi,

Newbie to the forum here - and in purchasing a 2 stage snowblower for that matter. Currently I a single stage 21" Toro snow thrower and although it runs good, it is just not big enough for some of the snow fall we've been getting this year. Also, since it is not self propelled it is getting to be too much of a workout for me.

I have a shot at getting a Craftsman model: 247.88370.0. It has a 7HP Tecumseh engine, 26 inch cut and it has a joystick chute control. The guy is asking $400 but says is "willing to negotiate". Is this a good, reliable snowblower? What about the price - if he says "willing to negotiate" what should I offer him?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

IMO it's underpowered, 205cc engine on a 26". It should have a 250-300cc. A 205 belongs on a 24" if not a 22". I would take it only if I needed a snowblower and can't wait however, again IMO you won't be able to sell it for what you paid for it. If you need it, pay $250 MAX BUT look for another or move on and buy another.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

First take a look at the machine on the scrapper bar edge and the skid shoes.... have they worn past replacement? Did the auger get chewed up? Is the auger solids stable and not wobbly? If all that looks good, then I'd say closer to $300 is about right for a well used machine. Those MTD made machines are OK - but they are not heavy duty for sure..... maintenance is the key on those. Regularly.... check and replace wear parts


----------



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> IMO it's underpowered, 205cc engine on a 26". It should have a 250-300cc. A 205 belongs on a 24" if not a 22".


Thanks for the response. If I do decide I still want it, what do you think I should offer him?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ken Schumacher said:


> Thanks for the response. If I do decide I still want it, what do you think I should offer him?


You were just too quick! Lol, look at my quickly edited post above.per

Condition is also everything as above, look at the skid shoes and scraper bar for wear. My preference is to move on. If you are looking, go with Simplicity, then Ariens and Toro.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

At the $400 dollar mark I'd look around for a better quality machine - cuz your not far away from buying a nice used good machine.....


----------



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

Here's the link to the machine. https://fargo.craigslist.org/for/d/west-fargo-snowblower-craftsman-26-inch/6822694619.html In case you want to take a look.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I would look at this:
https://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/d/oriska-john-deere-826-snowblower/6822436071.html


https://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/d/fargo-for-sale-ariens-824st-snowblowe/6822233566.html


The boys can look these over and see any potential flaws for you but they have more power!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure how close st cloud is but:


https://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/d/saint-cloud-snapper-snowblower/6814077354.html


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Ken Schumacher said:


> Here's the link to the machine. https://fargo.craigslist.org/for/d/west-fargo-snowblower-craftsman-26-inch/6822694619.html In case you want to take a look.


That link is dead now, did you miss out or is it the wrong link?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully it's gone and you aren't the one who has it. I agree it's a little under powered especially up in your area. You need something that can handle a foot or more of snow without bogging all the time.
I like the Ariens in St Cloud but you should have plenty of choices. Today isn't the best bargaining day since the snow is coming down pretty good out there. :wink2:
You should ad your city/state to your profile but since you're posting Fargo I'm guessing you should be looking at a snowblower with a 8hp or 270cc plus engine. That's just my opinion but you can't go wrong with a bigger engine when you're cutting through that pile of plow snow at the end of your drive or you get that freak snowfall of 18+ inches overnight with drifts.


.


----------



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Not sure how close st cloud is but:
> 
> 
> https://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/d/saint-cloud-snapper-snowblower/6814077354.html


St. Cloud is 3 hours away - too far.


----------



## Ken Schumacher (Feb 20, 2019)

skutflut said:


> That link is dead now, did you miss out or is it the wrong link?


Must have missed out.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://fargo.craigslist.org/for/d/west-fargo-snowblower/6824103238.html


Not sure how legit this is but for $25 I would look at it.


First thing I would look at is under that elec.starter motor....Make sure block is not cracked.


Might be simple and others can tell you what major things to check that know JD's well...


----------

